# What Increments are DVC Points Sold?



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2017)

I am looking to potentially add Disney Vacation Club to the ROFR.net database. What point increments are deeds sold under? Does it vary by property? I was thinking it was perhaps 25 point increments as that seems to be the smallest add on that you can do, but I saw some mention of 160 points also.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 29, 2017)

Single points, though there are minimums for new and existing members for any contract.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 29, 2017)

I own a single 90 point AKV contract.

I really have not seen any table of the increments points are sold at.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2017)

So could someone effectively buy, say, 33 points? Or do they try to keep people at perhaps 5 and/or 10 point increments? Perhaps it has more to do with the number of points that many properties charge on their chart?


----------



## bnoble (Apr 29, 2017)

I have seen some unusual numbers in the resale market, though they do tend to be in round numbers. I suspect a lot of the "round number" issues come from incentive structures.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks. I think I am going to provide the ability to select amounts in 5 point increments starting at 25 points, up to 500. I can always add other amounts later if necessary.


----------



## bendadin (Apr 29, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> So could someone effectively buy, say, 33 points? Or do they try to keep people at perhaps 5 and/or 10 point increments? Perhaps it has more to do with the number of points that many properties charge on their chart?



Closing a DVC is expensive so you really don't want a small contract. I have a 50 point and a 100 point contract and the 50 doesn't do me a whole lot of good. We overpaid since my husband wanted BLT, but I don't want to stay there. And 50 points is really only a few nights to work with.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 29, 2017)

I bank my 90 points year 1 and i year 2, I book a week with those 2 years points plus I also can borrow some or all of year 3's points ... that making 270 points for booking.

Nice trip in a lower season ...when there are less crowds, too.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 29, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> I bank my 90 points year 1 and i year 2, I book a week with those 2 years points plus I also can borrow some or all of year 3's points ... that making 270 points for booking.
> 
> Nice trip in a lower season ...when there are less crowds, too.


Not to go off topic but when is it ever slow at disney nowadays?  It's less crowded during off peak but it is still crowded compared to a few years ago.

About the only time disney is pretty empty is when it is storming outside.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## littlestar (Apr 29, 2017)

The smallest is 25 points. We were allowed to buy odd amounts but we always kept our DVC contracts in five point increments.


----------



## rfc0001 (Apr 30, 2017)

Smallest is 25, but can be in any increment.


frank808 said:


> Not to go off topic but when is it ever slow at disney nowadays?  It's less crowded during off peak but it is still crowded compared to a few years ago.
> 
> About the only time disney is pretty empty is when it is storming outside.


There are plenty of crowd calculators out there (just Bing or Google Disney crowd calculator) that show historically when parks are busiest .


----------



## Southerngirl528 (May 4, 2017)

When buying through DVC, a bare minimum master contract (initial purchase) is 50 points. A minimum add-on for a current member is 25 points, but after these minimums it can be any number. It need not be round numbers at all. I have added on odd numbers before as I was looking to book a certain villa type at a certain resort/time.  I must agree with Bendadin that 50 points doesn't go very far....

Frank808, I live here and it seems there really are not any slow seasons like there used to be.   Between Flower & Garden, Food & Wine, (which gets longer every year), holidays, school breaks and the never-ending stream of marathon weeks, the parks just seem so much busier to me too. The end of January and early May might be good times.... I agree to check out some of the reputable attendance calculators.


----------



## cayman01 (May 10, 2017)

From Disney the initial purchase must be at least 50 points. Any additional contract can start as low as 25 points. However, closing costs are just as expensive for a 25 point contract as they are for larger ones. Boosts your costs quite a bit. AND 50 points does not go very far at Disney. Maybe a 3 day weekend a year during prime time, and that is at one of the older resorts.


----------



## Deb & Bill (May 14, 2017)

At the new Copper Creek Villas, I've heard the smallest contract they will sell is 50 points, either brand new owner or someone adding to their DVC points.


----------



## frank808 (May 14, 2017)

Current owners adding on should be 25 point minimum.  I have not heard them chanhing this recently.  Last direct contract we bought was about 9 months ago and guide let us break it into 25 point contracts as that was the minimum.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## cayman01 (May 15, 2017)

Southerngirl528 said:


> When buying through DVC, a bare minimum master contract (initial purchase) is 50 points. A minimum add-on for a current member is 25 points, but after these minimums it can be any number. It need not be round numbers at all. I have added on odd numbers before as I was looking to book a certain villa type at a certain resort/time.  I must agree with Bendadin that 50 points doesn't go very far....
> 
> Frank808, I live here and it seems there really are not any slow seasons like there used to be.   Between Flower & Garden, Food & Wine, (which gets longer every year), holidays, school breaks and the never-ending stream of marathon weeks, the parks just seem so much busier to me too. The end of January and early May might be good times.... I agree to check out some of the reputable attendance calculators.



I was just there this week and the crowds were manageable for Flower and Garden. Not bad at all. I was there in March during Spring Break and it was unbearably crowded.


----------



## icydog (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm surprised you can buy a 50 point contract from Disney.  I thought it was 150. 50 points is way too few to do anything with. I just purchased an add on at OKW for 25 points to get the Blue card and the benefits.  When I bought my original OKW contract I had to buy 270 points and add ons were 150 points. But that was in 1992!


----------

